# New Waterfowl Assn. in Iowa



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Waterfowl Association Of Iowa is off with a bang 
As some might know we had our first meeting the other night, and are in the process of stating a Waterfowl Org in the state of IOWA. How does this differ from all the others, 100% of funds raised, stays in the state. Please take a min to look at our mission statement and Please All Feedback is welcome Bad as well as good. 
Thanks all for your time!

Waterfowl Association of Iowa

Mission Statement

Here in Iowa we have always taken our waterfowl hunting seriously. From the old days of market hunting to the lean years of the 80's, the call to action was never so important as it is today. With the reduction in the amount of habitat available to waterfowl today, now more than ever they need our help to provide them with the basic elements of life.

The Waterfowl Association of Iowa is here to help achieve that goal by conducting waterfowl and wildlife conservation programs in conjunction with the Iowa Department of Natural Resources, Ducks Unlimited, and many other organizations.

We strive to preserve, protect and improve the sport of water fowling in the state of Iowa by teaching respect for all waterfowl species, improving habitat for them, and conducting educational programs related to waterfowl, conservation, and resource enhancement. We study, advise, recommend, and will secure enactment of legislation in the state as it pertains to preserving our outdoor heritage. 
-----------------------

Thank You for your support for this great resource we call Waterfowl.

We ask you continue to support the Organizations who have pioneered the way in waterfowl conservation, but to also Support Conservation and Perserving Outdoor heritage for many generations to come in your state, the great state of IOWA.

Thank You

Tom Tandeski Aka Tomandju 
Future Member of the WAI (Waterfowl Association Of Iowa)


----------

